# Mailing Queen Cell?



## LT (Aug 17, 2006)

Has anyone got a method on how to mail queen cells? Thanks


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes, Dave Miksa, of FL, mails them every year.

Get yourself some cell protectors and the plastic tray that JZ'sBZ's queen cages are mailed in. The QC in the cell protector stands in the queen cage tray. Secure them so they don't fall over. And make it plain that the box shouldn't be turned over.

Miksa also ships in a styrofoam chick incubator box. There is more to it than I have said. Maybe Dave could fill you in on the details.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

about what is the going rate of queen cells that are shipped


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

A lot less than queens. But I'm not sure. A couple of years ago they were less than $3.00 each. You'd have to ask Dave.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

The least I ever paid for cells was $5.00 each with a 20 cell minimum. Last year I paid $6.00 each cause I only bought 10. I have better luck getting virgin queens for $8.00 each and letting them mate with my drones.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

I wonder about the percentage of those queens actually making it.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

mythomane said:


> I wonder about the percentage of those queens actually making it.



I would like to know also, one thing is I read somewhere that Miksa sells 1000 queens and 2000 Q-cells a week. so if he is selling that much they must do ok or he wouldn't have that kinda business I would think.
here's were I read it

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/local/lake/orl-lid-honey-bees-051709,0,5277508.story


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

TwT said:


> I read somewhere that Miksa sells 1000 queens and 2000 Q-cells a week. so if he is selling that much they must do ok or he wouldn't have that kinda business I would think.


there was a discussion of this last year on bee-l, the beeks that picked up the queen cells had a high success rate, if shipped people said they got anywhere from 0% to 80% but most were less than 50% if I remember corectly. the temps and handling during shipping are the variables. also allen dicks? web site has info on it as that was how he requeened.

mike syracuse


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

I picked cells up from dave miksa so I cant speak about 'Mailed cells" but of the 130-140 cells picked up only 3 did not emerge. Pickup cost $2.75 each.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

how did he do it. did he put the cell bars in a nuc with bees to keep them warm or some other way and how far away from hatching were they when you picked them up


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

2 hour drive from his place to mine. Cells in cell protectors placed on a bar that holds the cell protectors upright. Wrapped in a towel and drive home (did not run airconditioning and kept them out of direct sunlight). As soon as I got home dropped one in each split or hive, hatched within 24 hours.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Miksa cells overnight air shipped to wisconsin last spring for 105 cells costed me $3.86 each total cost. Bees are inside to keep cells warm. Some batches do very well and others not so well. The warmer the weather during shipping the better they seem to do. I've had 100 count batches run 90% but also had a batch that over 50% didn't hatch(It was cold when shipped and they were probally slammed around- Miksa took the loss and immediately shipped another batch free of charge). As far as the hatching time, he says to have them in by noon the day you recieve them. That is when they are figured to hatch but i've had them hatch as early as 10:30 am the day of arrival and some not hatch till the next day. If they are shipped to early the queen is not hardened enough and will not make it. If to late you are installing virgins. When they are already hatching when installing put her on the top bar and if she is not attacked she should be fine. My last batch was ontario buckfast and they were already hatching when I installed them. I just put them in the hive free and had 75% accepted and mated.


----------



## copper287 (May 31, 2009)

Do you have any websites to order cells from?copper287


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

no web page

Miksa Honey Farms
[email protected]
352-429-3447

13404 Honeycomb Rd
Groveland, Fl 34736


----------

